# To cure or not to cure.???



## bobby grant (Mar 6, 2016)

My first time tying spawn sacs I got some nice looking eggs that would be perfect but have no clue about the cure. I’m looking for shelf life being I’m a weekend warrior So any help would be gladly appreciated.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

I would cure them. There are 100’different ways & preferences ppl have on curing. Check out Consummate Sportsman borax egg cure. Super simple and effective. You can always experience with other cures the more seasoned you get. But I still cure my eggs with only borax and never had any issues and catch a lot of fish on them.


----------



## Racinray (May 5, 2015)

SelfTaught said:


> I would cure them. There are 100’different ways & preferences ppl have on curing. Check out Consummate Sportsman borax egg cure. Super simple and effective. You can always experience with other cures the more seasoned you get. But I still cure my eggs with only borax and never had any issues and catch a lot of fish on them.


Pickup some borax o fire in natural color from pautzki don’t put them in water, it will take too much of the scent away . Let them dry on paper towels for 30 min or so ,sprinkle a little over the eggs stir with a plastic spoon, add a little more to get everything sparsely coated it will dry it a little ,but not too much pautzki to get it clumpy,pour into big zip lock tumble it every 15 min or so for 2 hours open bag,roll air out but not snug ,put it somewhere under 68 degrees overnight then put in fridge. Pretty much how their site does it with a few changes.. Steelie love sugar which is in the borax o fire already you can add extra if needed I don’t. Should be juiced up eggs and ready to sack up in 24 hours. Lasts in fridge or vacuum pack them in small jelly mason jars in a deep freezer will last for a few years. Got some jars 5 years old I still make choker sacks from to use them up . Hope this helps I outfish my buddy who uses skein and fresh sacks every time ,and they last many drifts and milk well and long. Ray


----------



## Racinray (May 5, 2015)

Racinray said:


> Pickup some borax o fire in natural color from pautzki don’t put them in water, it will take too much of the scent away . Let them dry on paper towels for 30 min or so ,sprinkle a little over the eggs stir with a plastic spoon, add a little more to get everything sparsely coated it will dry it a little ,but not too much pautzki to get it clumpy,pour into big zip lock tumble it every 15 min or so for 2 hours open bag,roll air out but not snug ,put it somewhere under 68 degrees overnight then put in fridge. Pretty much how their site does it with a few changes.. Steelie love sugar which is in the borax o fire already you can add extra if needed I don’t. Should be juiced up eggs and ready to sack up in 24 hours. Lasts in fridge or vacuum pack them in small jelly mason jars in a deep freezer will last for a few years. Got some jars 5 years old I still make choker sacks from to use them up . Hope this helps I outfish my buddy who uses skein and fresh sacks every time ,and they last many drifts and milk well and long. Ray


Forgot,I only use Steelie eggs. Ray


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

I'd eat em


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Was going to say the same thing. Make caviar. These crazy egg cures seem like a lot of work.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Cure them lightly. The additional shelf life is a huge bonus.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

I exclusively fish uncured eggs and done really well. They can last at least 5 days, before I have to sprinkle some Flashcure on them. All I do is I'll dry them first to remove all traces of water, then I'll pour exact amounts into tupperware containers and put them the freezer overnight. Next day, I'll pop them out and they're in perfect squares. I use a vacuum sealer and I have eggs sealed over a year ago that I've used and they have great scent and texture.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I really don’t like cured eggs very much. I usually have some cured eggs for something different but they are not my favorite. If you wash the eggs in river water and remove the blood, the eggs stay fresh for a lot longer. I also have a bait fridge I keep at 33 degrees and it seems to help fresh eggs last another couple of days without freezing. I will
Vacuum seal eggs and freeze than also and just take out some the night before and thaw before tying. I also vacuum seal and freeze sacs after tied but usually keep them in dozen quantities. If you freeze eggs fresh, they thaw out fresh and work really well. This time of year for me is hardware time. Catching trout drifting is ok but it gets old. Catching trout on hardware is where it’s at IMO.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I cure all of my eggs and do very well... and you can keep them in the fridge a lot longer and freeze them even longer...
I use my own borax mixture ive come up with over the years and never had a problem...
good luck either way


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Its all up to you. I never cure my eggs. I just tie up however many eggs i have put them in containers and freeze them. They wont last as long on the hook compared to cured eggs but I think uncured eggs have way more scent. When i fish eggs rarely as that is, its usually when the rivers are more muddy or when i surf fish out in a great lake. I want them to give off lots of scent hence why i dont cure.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Cure them with 20 mule team borax, I’m still fishing eggs from last spring that look pretty much the same as the day I stuck them in the freezer. It’s odorless. If you don’t the integrity of the membrane of the egg will be a lot weaker.


----------



## Racinray (May 5, 2015)

Plus it’s nice putting your eggs back and forth in the freezer and they stay totally usable ,uncured will be shot by the end of the day. I use uncured sometimes but the cured work out better for me.More convenient.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

actually cured eggs usually have more scent to them as you can add what you want to them for your own ""SPECIAL"" cure..
ive done some comparisons on the two myself and honestly the cured eggs have almost always outfished the uncured ones but thats just what ive done over the years


----------



## Ferdinando78 (Mar 28, 2013)

I tied fresh eggs up this past Thursday and still have a decent amount of loose eggs in a mason jar with a cure mixture I stuck in the fridge. How long will they keep before I have to freeze?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I usually keep out what im gonna use in a day or two and freeze the rest as soon as I can..ive had cured eggs in the fridge about a week but that was the longest I went with them before freezing


----------

